# [Koszulki] Nareszcie Gentoo

## Gabrys

http://geekstuff.pl/index.php?kod=72&grupa=2&strona=1

----------

## ukl

Przydałyby się jeszcze inne kompilacje kolorów... Biały jakoś nie za bardzo mi pasuje  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Mnie by przypasiła po prostu czarna z logo. Ewentualnie jako dodatek do logo z przodu, jeszcze duży znaczek z tyłu.

----------

## no4b

Racja, przydałaby się czarna, bo nie widzę siebie w białej.

----------

## Yatmai

+1 dla czarnej  :Very Happy:  A z tyłu walnąć takiego Tux'a na całe plecy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

biala idealna co wy piepszycie! w koncu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c00lf0n

ja bym też wolał czarna :>, swoją drogą uboga ta koszulka i za 30 zł :>

----------

## endel

W koncu! Opis pod koszulka mnie rozbawil zdeka  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Koszulka skierowana do ludzi dla których 0,00001337% wzrost wydajnoci warty jest powięcenia trzech dni na kompilacje OpenOffice czy innej krowy 

 

----------

## pawels

 :Confused:  Dość uboga ta koszulka jak na 30PLN

No i rzeczywiście brakuje czarnej z dużym logo

----------

## n0rbi666

Mogli by się chociaż postarać o zdjęcie, jak naprawdę ta koszulka wygląda ....

i biała .... to nie dla mnie  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sivert

Ciekawe jakiej jest jakości. Jak takei chińskie co się rozsypują po pierwszym praniu to dziękuje nawet czarnej bym nie wział  :Wink: 

----------

## Lukanus

W sumie zawsze można wydrukować sobie i wprawsować ^_^ (jeśli by miała się rozsypać po 1 praniu to na jedno wychodzi).

A Co do koloru też byłbym za czarną. Tylko że może jeszcze napis 'gentoo' , pod logo , hm ? :>

----------

## mysiar

witam

polskie koszulki z gentoo sa dostepne od co najmniej roku

sam takowa posiadam, nie jest chinska i nie rozleciala sie a byla prana juz co najmniej ze 100 razy

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?0bad22d9f6.jpg

----------

## doman

 *mysiar wrote:*   

> witam
> 
> polskie koszulki z gentoo sa dostepne od co najmniej roku
> 
> sam takowa posiadam, nie jest chinska i nie rozleciala sie a byla prana juz co najmniej ze 100 razy
> ...

 

A gdzie można dostać koszulkę, którą przedstawiłeś na fotce ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Taka właśnie mi odpowiada, w przeciwieństwie do tej w linku ze sklepu  :Smile: 

----------

## mysiar

niestety nie pamietam linka, 

jedyne co mi świta to to, że był to sklepik z różnymi gadżetami: kubki, koszulki itp

do różnych dystrybucji

----------

## 13Homer

Mam dokładnie taką samą (no, i też trochę inne). Niestety z tym sklepem był taki kłopot, że na początku koszulki rzeczywiście były dobrej jakości (gruby materiał), niestety później drastycznie spadła jakość, zaczęły się pruć (przede wszystkim pod pachami).

sklep nazywał się butik.pl, ale później połączył się ze spreadshirt i skoczyły ceny (wcześniej ok. 25 zł, później ok. 40). Podobno sklepy (butik.pl to były różne osoby, które rejestrowały się i prowadziły swoje własne, na ogół tematyczne, sklepy) zostały przeniesione, ale nie potrafię do nich dotrzeć.

----------

## caruso

Jestem za czarną i nie chińską, która rozleci się po pierwszym praniu.

----------

## Poe

a ja bym chciał różowe body w zielone paski i ze znaczkiem Gentoo w wiadomym miejscu, zeby bylo nawiązanie do potencjału Gentoo....

a tak na powaznie, skoro tak bardzo chcemy czarne koszulki, czemu wszyscy to TU piszecie zamiast napisać do w/w sklepu w tej sprawie?

----------

## mazdac

napisalem, zaproponowalem czarne z logiem na piersi oraz czarne z jebitnym logiem na plecach, czekam na odpowiedz.

----------

## andrzejk

Koszulki z Gentoo i inne OpenSource były dostępne na www.butik.pl. Sam posiadam takową  z gigantycznym tuxem "Born to use Linux" oraz kubeczek z tuxem "In world without wall and fances who needs Windows and Gates". Niestety teraz nastąpiłą tam jakaś fuzja i w tym nowym sklepie ich nie widziałem. Co do tych nowych koszulek zamówiłem dwie sztuki jak dojdą dam znać jakiej są jakości - choć czekam już 1.5 tygodnia i zaczynam się niepokoić.

----------

## wodzik

tak troche slabo ta ich strona dziala. wszystki odnosniki jakie sa na tej stronie prowadza z powrotem na strone glowna. calkiem mozliwe za ma to cos wspolnego z :

```
Chcemy z radością ogłosić, iż nasza platforma Butik.pl łączy się z platformą Spreadshirt.pl - największą w Europie platformą sklepów partnerskich.
```

o koszulke faktycznie bym sie martwil na twoim miejscu  :twisted:

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## mazdac

Otrzymałem odpowiedź:

 *Quote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> > > chciałbym zaapelować o stworzenie kolejnych wariantów koszulek z logiem dystrybucji gentoo.
> 
> > > Na oficjalnym forum wywiązała się dyskusja (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511869.html),
> ...

 

Stay tuned.

----------

## Radioaktywny

A może także jakiś strój dla pań np. na  ten wzór.

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## chomzee

I co z koszulkami? Są jakieś na rynku, jakiekolwiek z logo gentoo? Bo żadne linki podane w tym poście po prostu nie działają...

----------

## manwe_

http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/1552836

----------

## chomzee

A może są jakieś polskie sklepy? Bo o oficjalnym przecież chyba powszechnie wiadomo...

----------

